# Looking For A Second Home



## StxNas (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm new here, but I belong to a hand full of these health and fitness forums. I frequent one and moonlight the others to get varying perspectives. Like the title states, I'm looking for another solid forum to frequent. I guess time will tell. It was nice to start off with a PM with some free stuff! I like it here so far!

STX


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)

StxNas said:


> I'm new here, but I belong to a hand full of these health and fitness forums. I frequent one and moonlight the others to get varying perspectives. Like the title states, I'm looking for another solid forum to frequent. I guess time will tell. It was nice to start off with a PM with some free stuff! *I like it here so far!*
> 
> STX




Give it time brother. Within the next week you'll most likely be insulted, hit on, told your workout sucks, and told you're to young to do that. 


Oh by the way *StxNas Welcome to IM *


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2006)

StxNas welcome to IM!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Give it time brother. Within the next week you'll most likely be insulted, hit on, told your workout sucks, and told you're to young to do that.
> 
> 
> Oh by the way *StxNas Welcome to IM *


 

I get dibs on the insulting!


----------



## StxNas (Oct 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> *Give it time brother. Within the next week you'll most likely be insulted, hit on, told your workout sucks, and told you're to young to do that. *
> 
> 
> Oh by the way *StxNas Welcome to IM *



It's all good...I'm not here to make friends, but to gather info.

Thanks for the warm and fuzzies and see you around.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

StxNas said:


> I'm not here to make friends,



In that case, you've come to the right place.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)

StxNas said:


> It's all good...I'm not here to make friends, but to gather info.
> 
> Thanks for the warm and fuzzies and see you around.




Let me clarify the "hit on" part. I meant by men! The likes of John H, Topolo, and Dale. Just don't tell them I told you, of course unless you swing that way then it's OK.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

I just reported this thread



And StxNas welcome to IM!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Give it time brother. Within the next week you'll most likely be insulted, hit on, told your workout sucks, and told you're to young to do that.
> 
> 
> Oh by the way *StxNas Welcome to IM *



Don't give out Foreman's entire M.O., son.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Don't give out Foreman's entire M.O., son.


You love typing my name don't you


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

You're workout routine is probably pathetic.



By the way WELCOME TO IM!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're workout routine is probably pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way WELCOME TO IM!!



Psssst...hey, BigDyl. Your role was the gay come-on.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Psssst...hey, BigDyl. Your role was the gay come-on.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I just reported this thread



now there is something new.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 20, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to IM.

If you leave, we will hunt you down like a pig and skullfuck you.


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 23, 2006)

Lot's of great info here! Haven't figured these _weird_ personalities out yet.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 23, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Lot's of great info here! Haven't figured these _weird_ personalities out yet.





You say "_weird_". I say _eccentric_!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Welcome to IM.
> 
> If you leave, we will hunt you down like a pig and skullfuck you.


----------



## StxNas (Oct 31, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Welcome to IM.
> 
> If you leave, we will hunt you down like a pig and skullfuck you.



You skullfuck pigs? Eh, I guess it's better than goats...or so I've heard.


----------

